

Chandler 1.0 finally released - prakash
http://blog.chandlerproject.org/2008/08/08/chandler-10/

======
SwellJoe
This mattered six or seven years ago (around when the project started). It's
since evolved/devolved in a half dozen different directions, tried to take on
too many markets at once, and failed to ship working code repeatedly, all the
while running at full speed in every direction at once.

Everything it set out to do (basically, it started as an ambitious Open Source
effort to replace Exchange, though it evolved over time into a P2P something
or other and now appears to be a really complicated todo list manager) has
been replaced by web-based tools. Chandler seems to have a web-based
version...but it's not the focus, and so it will never gain traction.

So, basically, a six and a half year long project has produced a todo list
application. I'm happy that they've finally shipped code, and I hope it
signals an end to the crazy tilting at windmills that all of the folks
involved have spent so much time doing. Someone should have pointed them to
<http://bikeshed.com/> years ago.

~~~
ambition
There was a whole book written about the failure of Chandler: Dreaming in
Code.

~~~
SwellJoe
Yes, I've read some of it (had to put it down because it was simply too
painful to think about so much wasted effort). I once followed the project
with interest. I was on the mailing lists, read the docs, checked out the
early code, etc. I perhaps take it too personally because I did expect great
things from the Chandler team. I just expected those great things five years
ago.

------
paul
Release early and release often. They did the opposite.

------
initself
The FAQ doesn't even contain the word 'Exchange'.

